
MIT analysis paints bleak outcome for Mars One - markbot
http://www.spacepolicyonline.com/news/mit-analysis-paints-bleak-outcome-for-mars-one-concept
======
novalis78
Bas Lansdorp already responded to some of the criticism:
[http://www.spacepolicyonline.com/news/mit-analysis-paints-
bl...](http://www.spacepolicyonline.com/news/mit-analysis-paints-bleak-
outcome-for-mars-one-concept#comment-1627471528)

